# GAS



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Looking at new vehicles and this seems about the best value; 2021 F250 XL, V8, 6 speed trans and minimal electronic garbage. About as simple as it gets these days and it's not like it has to do anything except haul me around so should see me to the end of my days.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

How much is minimal electronics these days anyway?


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Budda said:


> How much is minimal electronics these days anyway?


Pretty much everything has stuff like automatic braking, collision avoidance, lane assist where it drives for you, a big screen touch tv in the dash, stop start that wears out the starter motor, electric steering and sensors for every damn thing all of which fails and costs a lot to fix. These are basic work trucks and have very little of that although it's creeping in.


----------



## fogdart (Mar 22, 2017)

FWIW the 5.0L motor in the F150 makes about as much horsepower and torque as the 6.3 (we’re talking 5hp less and 10ft/lb torque less). And when you consider the added weight of the bigger motor the 5.0 has the advantage. Not to mention significantly better fuel mileage. Plus those SuperDuty trucks with their tall suspension and big tires are a bit squirrelly on the highway. 

If you’re looking for a truck as a passenger vehicle I think you’ll prefer the F150 in the base trim.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Best truck that I owned was a '95 3/4 ton Chevy reg cab. Plain Jane.
Roll up windows, no AC, am/fm cassette, vinyl floor cover.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

fogdart said:


> FWIW the 5.0L motor in the F150 makes about as much horsepower and torque as the 6.3 (we’re talking 5hp less and 10ft/lb torque less). And when you consider the added weight of the bigger motor the 5.0 has the advantage. Not to mention significantly better fuel mileage. Plus those SuperDuty trucks with their tall suspension and big tires are a bit squirrelly on the highway.
> 
> If you’re looking for a truck as a passenger vehicle I think you’ll prefer the F150 in the base trim.


I have a 2010 F150 XLT 4.6 S-Cab, been driving them for more than 40 years. You make some good points but when I spec the 150 XL Reg Cab and add the V8 it's about $5K less than the 250 XL Reg Cab which has the 8 and the 6 speed trans which I prefer over the 10 speed in the 150. Also the 150 has all the electronic nannies which I don't want. I've driven 250s before and don't find the handling to be that bad, you just have stay within it's limits. I raced at Mosport and other tracks for many years so I'm used to squirrelly vehicles. A 250 is more than I need but I really don't like the electronic stuff that I mentioned earlier on new vehicles.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Ah, to go old school again. Get rid of the electronics.
And I don't have the skills/money to buy/restore something that would make me happy.


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

Wardo said:


> Looking at new vehicles and this seems about the best value; 2021 F250 XL, V8, 6 speed trans and minimal electronic garbage. About as simple as it gets these days and it's not like it has to do anything except haul me around so should see me to the end of my days.


A couple months ago I was in the same boat as you. Decided given the criteria it was time to let the truck go. Picked up my base model WRX today.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

fogdart said:


> FWIW the 5.0L motor in the F150 makes about as much horsepower and torque as the 6.3 (we’re talking 5hp less and 10ft/lb torque less).


Interesting numbers actually; have to wonder why they continue with the 6.3 although maybe it makes its power/torque at lower rpm than the 5.0L.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Okay Player said:


> A couple months ago I was in the same boat as you. Decided given the criteria it was time to let the truck go. Picked up my base model WRX today.


Those are a hot little car. I still have a track/road car but it's like sitting on the ground and I'm 6'3" so falling in and out of a truck is a lot easier to deal with ... lol


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

1976 F100 three on the tree


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

laristotle said:


> Ah, to go old school again. Get rid of the electronics.
> And I don't have the skills/money to buy/restore something that would make me happy.


I don't have the inclination to work on them anymore or crawl under the bastards when they're on stands. I have someone wants to buy my 83TA but I need to rebuild the carb and can't be bothered .. lol. As you know Gerry had a hoist at the back of the barn; I was talking to him and he said yeah, it's not as claustrophobic as using stands.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Alan Small said:


> 1976 F100 three on the tree


Someone I knew in HS had one of those; there was usually a two-four of Ex involved .. lol


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Wardo said:


> As you know Gerry had a hoist at the back of the barn; I was talking to him and he said yeah, it's not as claustrophobic as using stands.


By chance, did you ever read the sign he had posted to that hoist?


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

greco said:


> By chance, did you ever read the sign he had posted to that hoist?


No, I didn't see it. What did it say ?


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Nice truck you have there. Us old codgers should all end our days with such a chariot.

My first pickup truck was an ‘84 Dodge Ram half ton. Nothing fancy. Hauled my little boats, double bass, firewood, and all manner of other stuff, but we outgrew it as a family. Lots of days I still imagine I’m driving it.


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

Wardo said:


> Those are a hot little car. I still have a track/road car but it's like sitting on the ground and I'm 6'3" so falling in and out of a truck is a lot easier to deal with ... lol


The older I get, the less I want to deal with climbing into a truck after a long day at work (I'm far from 6'3, lol). I found the Subaru was a good compromise of comfort and fun. I might regret going back to a manual, but I guess we'll find out soon enough. A good friend of mine bought a McLaren not too long ago. That rides like someone is dragging you along the pavement in a plastic toboggan.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

@Wardo re: the hoist

Maybe @laristotle can remember it word for word.

Something like ...
"Capacity 3.6 tons* ...I hope" (*or whatever)
or
"Capacity 3.6 tons. ...maybe"
or
"Capacity 3.6 tons. ...more or less"

@hamsrtrung and I have had so many good laughs over Gerry's wonderful sense of humour.

Another one (please help me @laristotle if you remember the exact wording)...
There is a piece of tape on the mixing board that says "DON'T F*CK WITH THESE SETTINGS"


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

greco said:


> @Wardo re: the hoist
> 
> Maybe @laristotle can remember it word for word.
> 
> ...


Every where around their place and in every corner there was something to look at; some big things or just some little thing hidden away. I didn't know him well at all, only from talking at riff wrath but I feel a deep sense of loss.


----------



## fogdart (Mar 22, 2017)

Wardo said:


> Interesting numbers actually; have to wonder why they continue with the 6.3 although maybe it makes its power/torque at lower rpm than the 5.0L.


The 5.0L Coyote motor is one of the best V8 motors ever made. It makes a lot more than 400hp in the Mustang. It’s de-tuned in the F150 and a simple tune can get you about 20% more horsepower. Not like you need it though. 

@Okay Player
Congrats on the WRX. I have a 500hp STi hatch. Incredible vehicles. You won’t regret it. (I’ve also got a 420hp Forester XT with the STi block and turbo - but that’s another story).


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

fogdart said:


> @Okay Player
> Congrats on the WRX. I have a 500hp STi hatch. Incredible vehicles. You won’t regret it. (I’ve also got a 420hp Forester XT with the STi block and turbo - but that’s another story).


Thanks, man. I've wanted a WRX in world rally blue since before they sold them in North America. The inflated prices on the used market and a new WRX's reasonable price just kind of made it all come together. I briefly considered the STI, but decided the extra money wasn't justified for a daily driven lease. I've got a Cobb Accessport I can put on it if I decide it's needed, although I will have to unmarry it, but that's still a decent discount over new.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

Wardo said:


> Looking at new vehicles and this seems about the best value; 2021 F250 XL, V8, 6 speed trans and minimal electronic garbage. About as simple as it gets these days and it's not like it has to do anything except haul me around so should see me to the end of my days.
> View attachment 383812


I’d buy this just because it says “SUPER DUTY”. The “antimatter blue” is also a really sharp finish.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Wardo said:


> Pretty much everything has stuff like automatic braking, collision avoidance, lane assist where it drives for you, a big screen touch tv in the dash, stop start that wears out the starter motor, electric steering and sensors for every damn thing all of which fails and costs a lot to fix. These are basic work trucks and have very little of that although it's creeping in.


My wife’s 2020 outback has the “tech package “ which includes most of the above, and admittedly, I find most of it really annoying.
tech is nice but some of it is simply not worth the expense and hassle.
when did we decide that putting a key in the ignition is too much work?
it’s all fine and dandy until you drop your wife off somewhere and drive off, not realizing until later that she still has the key, and once the ignition is turned off, the car won’t start again….and of course, on a cold rainy day. Don’t ask how I know.
or the battery dies in the fob.

when I bought my sport car, I went for a fairly basically appointed machine. It wasn’t a cheap car and repairs could be extremely expensive on it. And I didn’t want quirks to interfere with my enjoyment of it when we have such short summers to begin with. I joke that when it was new in the early 2000‘s it cost six figures and had 12 computers just so it could feel like a go-cart.
for example, I went with a manual transmission, partially because I enjoy shifting the gears and as it’s my weekend car I don’t have to sit through heavy traffic with it…also because the alternative, a semi-automatic transmission was a $10k option (that 90% of the buyers opted for, as it boasted slightly better performance stats). these days, the manual versions of my car sell for more than the paddle shifter ones-it turns out that, one of the many quirks of that system is that a mere blown taillight bulb causes an error code within the transmission ecu, which makes the vehicle undriveable, if you don’t have a replacement bulb handy.
too much nonsense.

Similarly on my Audi, I can’t even do a basic brake change myself on it, because it requires a shop computer to do a reset on the ecu after the new pads and rotors have been installed. Some independent garages can’t even do it.

tech has immensely improved many aspects of vehicle ownership. I have no desire to ever touch a carburetor again. But it’s getting to the point of it being a beast unnecessarily.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

No User Serviceable Parts Inside !


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

In eleven years this has cost me nothing other than tires, oil and one set of rotors and pads front and rear. My other trucks would have gone through a few exhaust systems but this one is stainless and still going.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

greco said:


> There is a piece of tape on the mixing board that says "DON'T F*CK WITH THESE SETTINGS"


I do believe that's correct. The meaning sure is.


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

Diablo said:


> My wife’s 2020 outback has the “tech package “ which includes most of the above, and admittedly, I find most of it really annoying.
> tech is nice but some of it is simply not worth the expense and hassle.
> when did we decide that putting a key in the ignition is too much work?
> it’s all fine and dandy until you drop your wife off somewhere and drive off, not realizing until later that she still has the key, and once the ignition is turned off, the car won’t start again….and of course, on a cold rainy day. Don’t ask how I know.
> ...


Would Carly be able to reset the brake code for you? It can reporgram a lot of things.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Rollin Hand said:


> Would Carly be able to reset the brake code for you? It can reporgram a lot of things.


No idea. I haven’t put any effort into it since finding that out from a generic indy shop that turned down the job for that reason and referrred me to a local Porsche/Audi indy to do it. I get a brake job every 4 years or so, so I just fork out the cash and have them go over the car while they have it. Cant win em all. I don’t do enough work on it to justify spending on much more than an OBD scanner.

Its the clutch job that scares me. I’m at 195k on the original. The shop warned me when the time comes, it’s a huge ass reaming. I may just have to scrap the car at that point if it exceeds the value of the car.
it’s a testament to the car (and possibly my driving maturity) that it’s lasted this long. When I had a 5.0 mustang, I went through clutches every 50k.
people bitch about Audis, but in 195k and 11 years, all I’ve done to it aside from regular maintenance is a water pump, and a power steering pump. built like a tank. The only thing a new car tempts me with is improved multimedia performance ie Android Auto/ Apple CarPlay…and of course, a pristine paint job. But I dont drive much since Covid, and I have my eyes set on retiring in my early 50’s so I want to postpone a new car purchase as long as I can.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Looking at the GMC Sierra Standard Cab 2WD for $34,000.

Chevy is way better... once I saw a Chev pushing a Ford into town* with a chain!! *


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

KapnKrunch said:


> Looking at the GMC Sierra Standard Cab 2WD for $34,000.
> 
> Chevy is way better... once I saw a Chev pushing a Ford into town* with a chain!! *


How does one "push" with a chain?


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

I think GM has variable valve timing and it shuts down cylinders at cruise. Too complex.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Wardo said:


> In eleven years this has cost me nothing other than tires, oil and one set of rotors and pads front and rear. My other trucks would have gone through a few exhaust systems but this one is stainless and still going.
> 
> View attachment 383829


Is it worn out or something? 11yr. old vehicle would be almost brand new by my standards.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

I usually drive them till they drop and they leave on the back of a wrecker .. lol
This one still has some time to go but I’m wondering what restrictions will come up in the next few years and whether I should get a new truck while I still can. I haven’t washed my current truck in at least 2 years; maybe if I cleaned it up a bit it would seem new.



jb welder said:


> Is it worn out or something? 11yr. old vehicle would be almost brand new by my standards.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Wardo said:


> I haven’t washed my current truck in at least 2 years


Neither have I. I let the rain take care of it and then I drive through puddles to do the under carriage.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

I spend the extra money to get the *relic'd* option. I think it makes me look much more manly...


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

Was at the dealer yesterday for Fall work before incoming Winter.
Did I told you I replaced my former 2009 Flex SEL with a 2019 Flex SEL last year ?
F-150/250 was not for me, but I had a look at the Ranger for a moment.
The seller told me they already have fifty sold car and trucks to come in.
And no pressure to lower the prices these days !
The sellers are all smiles !


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

I had a look at the Ranger out of curiosity but it’s too expensive for what it is, has all the electronic nannies and it doesn’t really look like a truck to me; it looks like some kinda crossover deal that Honda would come up with.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Wardo said:


> I had a look at the Ranger out of curiosity but it’s too expensive for what it is, has all the electronic nannies and it doesn’t really look like a truck to me; it looks like some kinda crossover deal that Honda would come up with.


Hey!!! Don’t knock Honda! I’m on my 4th. 
I was behind a new Bronco for the first time since I read up on the relaunch. It’s smaller than they had painted (in my head). Hard pass. 
I want a “full truck”. I don’t want a little guy, Canyon, Ranger, Frontier. And I’d give up hauling people, to haul stuff, so I want a full box. Right now I need a gas friendly car, but I WILL HAVE a truck soon.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Problem I have with most cars these days is that they seem to made for people a lot smaller than I am; too claustrophobic inside and a pain to get in and out of.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Always12AM said:


> I’d buy this just because it says “SUPER DUTY”. The “antimatter blue” is also a really sharp finish.


And it would get my mojo back so a bargain at twice the price.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Wardo said:


> Problem I have with most cars these days is that they seem to made for people a lot smaller than I am; too claustrophobic inside and a pain to get in and out of.


I'd jump on any manufacturers new car if they reintroduced the front bench seat.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Crate News! Chevy unveils massive 1,004-hp 10.35L crate V8 engine


You read that right: the ZZ632 boasts four-figure horsepower figures without any power-adders




driving.ca


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

laristotle said:


> Crate News! Chevy unveils massive 1,004-hp 10.35L crate V8 engine
> 
> 
> You read that right: the ZZ632 boasts four-figure horsepower figures without any power-adders
> ...



"Bring your earplugs." And your wallet. What would something like that run all ready to bolt in? $50K?


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Stick it in front of a TH350 with a stock diff see how long that lasts .. lol


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

Competition for the Hellcats.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

I've owned trucks for the last 20 years. 

NEVER AGAIN. Just sick of them. I missed being low to the ground.

I agree that the tech in new cars is annoying. so much fucking beeping. and, I cant rest my hand on the center console because it has a a fucking mouse pad or something. things you don't think about during a test drive...

I just hate car ownership.


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

I bought a Ranger "Tremor" for my son last week. He's a back country skier, climber, hiker, biker and needed something to get up fire roads, esp. in the winter. Oh yeah and it also has to be good on fuel and easy to park in Vancouver. F150 was out for sure. No deals to be had these days either.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Wardo said:


> Problem I have with most cars these days is that they seem to made for people a lot smaller than I am; too claustrophobic inside and a pain to get in and out of.


I'm 6'1" and well over 200lbs, I had the same problem when I was car shopping.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Wardo said:


> Looking at new vehicles and this seems about the best value; 2021 F250 XL, V8, 6 speed trans and minimal electronic garbage. About as simple as it gets these days and it's not like it has to do anything except haul me around so should see me to the end of my days.
> View attachment 383812



Get a Ram and you can get a Hemi in it!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Why a 250? Are you hauling heavy items or towing a trailer? It's a nice truck, but....seems like a big heavy vehicle just to drive around in.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Here's a fun article I read in the summer... I am posting as tongue in cheek. I did not write it, I just thought it was topical. Please do not blast me personally for it. 









Pickup trucks are a plague on Canadian streets


A vehicle that started as a practical tool for hard-working people has become, for many, an obnoxious assertion of dominance and division




www.theglobeandmail.com


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Based on your list of wants in a truck….why aren’t you looking at a vintage vehicle? I’m sure you could get some fully restored either with or without more modern safety upgrades like disc brakes instead of drums etc within your budget. You’ll get your non power windows, no computer, simpler construction that you desire and you’ll look WAY cooler driving it than ANY new vehicle.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Milkman said:


> Why a 250? Are you hauling heavy items or towing a trailer? It's a nice truck, but....seems like a big heavy vehicle just to drive around in.


I went through that at the beginning of the thread.

I’d get another F150 but to buy the 2022 version of the one that I have now would be almost the same price as the F250 by the time you add a V-8 to the 150.

F150 comes with a lot of stuff that I don’t want whereas the F250 comes with an eight and has the transmission that I want plus it has none of the electronic nannies and all that garbage.

The size of the vehicle doesn’t bother me.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

JBFairthorne said:


> Based on your list of wants in a truck….why aren’t you looking at a vintage vehicle? I’m sure you could get some fully restored either with or without more modern safety upgrades like disc brakes instead of drums etc within your budget. You’ll get your non power windows, no computer, simpler construction that you desire and you’ll look WAY cooler driving it than ANY new vehicle.


I like disc brakes.

I live in Toronto, so I don’t give a god damn about looking cool because there’s no one here that I like.

I already have a vintage vehicle. Working on it sucks…lol


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Wardo said:


> I went through that at the beginning of the thread.
> 
> I’d get another F150 but to buy the 2022 version of the one that I have now would be almost the same price as the F250 by the time you add a V-8 to the 150.
> 
> ...


Not to start a debate, but why a V8? I mean, people like what they like, but a 3/4 ton with an 8cylinder as a commuter seems a bit excessive to me.

Enjoy.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Milkman said:


> 3/4 ton with an 8cylinder as a commuter seems a bit excessive to me.


Too many reasons to list on the V8 question. I also have an excessive amount of guitars and gear laying around the house so excessive means different things to different people .. lol.

I drive what I want to drive and don’t really consider whether or not it’s practical by other standards. I’d drive a semi as a daily if I felt like it.

Anyway, now I have to go to work so I can pay for all this shit.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Wardo said:


> Too many reasons to list on the V8 question. I also have an excessive amount of guitars and gear laying around the house so excessive means different things to different people .. lol.
> 
> I drive what I want to drive and don’t really consider whether or not it’s practical by other standards. I’d drive a semi as a daily if I felt like it.
> 
> Anyway, now I have to go to work so I can pay for all this shit.


I just traded back a 2019 V6 SUV for a 2021 2L 4 banger because I was cringing at the pumps. I loved the SUV for so many reasons, but an hour each way (minimum) between KW and Pearson, it was unnecessary (for me). Best I could average was 10.1/100km with the SUV, and I'm under 9 with the sedan. It doesn't seem like much, but it's gonna add up over time. Again, my choice, you do you brother. If I had little or no commute, then hell ya... I'd have a gas guzzler and wouldn't think twice!


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

This was in my desk when I got to work this morning.. lol


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Wardo said:


> This was in my desk when I got to work this morning.. lol
> 
> View attachment 384440



FCA product?


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

SWLABR said:


> Here's a fun article I read in the summer... I am posting as tongue in cheek. I did not write it, I just thought it was topical. Please do not blast me personally for it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I read that back then. The fact that he thinks some of that shit is bad enough, that he believes it enough to have included it in a published column speaks to an unbelievable level of arrogance on his part.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

city folk, eh?!


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Where you goin city boy !


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

colchar said:


> I read that back then. The fact that he thinks some of that shit is bad enough, that he believes it enough to have included it in a published column speaks to an unbelievable level of arrogance on his part.


I gave up my fairly fuel efficient car for a pick up last year when we moved north. Someplace that author has clearly not been. 

For the roads around here, the snow, and many times having to move things, pick ups are the vehicle of choice. My little car would have been beat to death in short order. Naturally, lots of plain white contractor grade pick ups are predominant, given it's mining country, and booming. The only thing I would change on my F 150 is to have an 8' bed and to lose the 2" lift that it came with. Mine's 6 1/2' box with an extended cab. I did inquire about getting the lift removed, but it wasn't done with spacers up front, the whole strut is changed. I am even liking the little 3.4l non-turbo V6 in mine.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

You need the lift in case a moose runs out in front of you. I thought everyone knew that… lol


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

And don't forget halter season.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Jim DaddyO said:


> I gave up my fairly fuel efficient car for a pick up last year when we moved north. Someplace that author has clearly not been.



His claim that the front grills of pickups are designed to inspire terror in other drivers is fucking absurd but arrogant, pretentious, urban progressives like him actually believe shit like that.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Jim DaddyO said:


> I gave up my fairly fuel efficient car for a pick up last year when we moved north. Someplace that author has clearly not been.
> 
> For the roads around here, the snow, and many times having to move things, pick ups are the vehicle of choice. My little car would have been beat to death in short order. Naturally, lots of plain white contractor grade pick ups are predominant, given it's mining country, and booming. The only thing I would change on my F 150 is to have an 8' bed and to lose the 2" lift that it came with. Mine's 6 1/2' box with an extended cab. I did inquire about getting the lift removed, but it wasn't done with spacers up front, the whole strut is changed. I am even liking the little 3.4l non-turbo V6 in mine.


I don’t think you were the target audience of the article. By what you’ve said, it seems you actually “need” one by the authors judgy, arrogant criteria. He’s saying cities are full of trucks owned by people who would never do half the things you mentioned, so why would they own them? 
Personally, I don’t give a crap. My buddy bought an F-150 a few years ago simply to alleviate his back pain. That’s totally his right. 
The dealer asked if he was going to need the towing package, my buddy said “Unless you have one out there that can pull a 5-star hotel, I doubt it”.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Milkman said:


> Why a 250? Are you hauling heavy items or towing a trailer? It's a nice truck, but....seems like a big heavy vehicle just to drive around in.


my neighbour has a platinum edition F250 for no fucking reason. he's a nice guy, but i never understood that kinda shit.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Diablo said:


> My wife’s 2020 outback has the “tech package “ which includes most of the above, and admittedly, I find most of it really annoying.
> tech is nice but some of it is simply not worth the expense and hassle.
> when did we decide that putting a key in the ignition is too much work?
> it’s all fine and dandy until you drop your wife off somewhere and drive off, not realizing until later that she still has the key, and once the ignition is turned off, the car won’t start again….and of course, on a cold rainy day. Don’t ask how I know.
> ...


I experienced that shit with driving away from my key. had to get an Uber to bring it to me. the fucked up thing is that my phone can start the car, but it won't let you without the key close by - whats the fucking point? it uses my fingerprint to get into the app...what more could it want?

anyway, when you gonna post a pic of that summer car? I think I've driven by it once or twice...😉


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

That's the beauty about earning money.
You can spend it on any crap that you want without caring about what others think.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

We all gonna be dead one day.
And dead for a big long time.
So do what you want while life is in you.
And live to excess as best you can.
Ignore societal constructs about things like need.
Otherwise you ain’t livin.
Yer just waitin round to die… lol


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Adcandour said:


> I experienced that shit with driving away from my key. had to get an Uber to bring it to me. the fucked up thing is that my phone can start the car, but it won't let you without the key close by - whats the fucking point? it uses my fingerprint to get into the app...what more could it want?


I can leave the engine running and get out with the fob in my pocket, but someone couldn’t drive it away. It wouldn’t go into gear.

We have a 2 car garage, my wife puts this planter in between the doors and changes it seasonally. The “Fall” themed one she just redid was hanging over a bit. As I was backing in, I knew it was just a leafy plant and would bow to the car, but the car didn’t. It did the emergency braking thing. I was not going fast, cause, ya know, backing into a garage, but a sudden stop jolts you at any speed. My neck was killing me for a few hours.

Stupid Tech!


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

SWLABR said:


> Stupid Tech!


It's the people that program the technology that's stupid...will AI solve this issue?


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Paul Running said:


> It's the people that program the technology that's stupid...will AI solve this issue?


Not sure. Will AI allow the car to recognize the difference between soft objects and immovable ones?


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

SWLABR said:


> I don’t think you were the target audience of the article. By what you’ve said, it seems you actually “need” one by the authors judgy, arrogant criteria. He’s saying cities are full of trucks owned by people who would never do half the things you mentioned, so why would they own them?


And as is all too typical of urban progressives, he clearly doesn't understand the concept of personal choice.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

SWLABR said:


> Not sure. Will AI allow the car to recognize the difference between soft objects and immovable ones?


Good question. It will be interesting to see when AI becomes mainstream, if it has freedom of choice.


----------

